# Cool Photo Contest For Dogs And Cats



## Companimal4u (Aug 10, 2006)

HelpingAnimals.com PETA’s dog/cat website is running a “Rescue Animal Photo Contest”. You can submit a photo of your pet now and viewers will vote on the winner in September. There are good prizes for the winner but the best prize is that their photo will be in a magazine and they’ll be “officially” adorable!  You can submit your photo here...http://http://www.helpinganimals.com/photocontest06.asp?c=ha0731mb


----------

